# Can anyone help??



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a friend that just adopted a husky/shepherd mix. The dog is about 3-4 years old and she wants to start raw feeding. The only problem is, she's 17 and her parents won't let her!! :frown: I have no idea why. So, she has started looking into raw frozen food sold in some dog stores. I told her that it probably doesn't have the same nutritional value as buying legs and wings from the store, but it's the only option she has. It's probably better than kibble feeding anyways. I didn't know what brand kind to recommend to her...

Does anyone know of any good brands?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nature's Variety is the one that I have heard of people using the most. Its better than kibble, but its super pricey. She should start feeding raw behind their backs LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hehehe I'll tell her that. See what she says. Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

There is also one called "Omas Pride" (I believe) and it's apparently good quality and not super expensive.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What's the difference between freeze-dried and frozen...?


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> What's the difference between freeze-dried and frozen...?


Freeze dried, the water has been taken from it, and then it has been frozen, so when you unfreeze it, you likely have to add more water. Frozen, is just that... frozen.

Just watch though, cause Im pretty sure that when something is freeze dried, it is weighed AFTER it is dried, so when comparing amounts to regular frozen foods, it may be different


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi:
After days of not eating and several tries, my dog wouldn't eat meaty bones or raw meat other than chicken breasts. 

I now feed her primal dog food (flame away, go ahead) and marrow bones a few times a week. 

She likes it just fine - Chicken more than anything - but it is not cheap (90lb dog....)

I do notice improved quality of her coat, less eye gunk, and fewer pyoderma bumps on her tummy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I believe Stella & Chewys puts out a patty that doesn't have added vegetables to the mix.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kristofski said:


> Freeze dried, the water has been taken from it, and then it has been frozen, so when you unfreeze it, you likely have to add more water. Frozen, is just that... frozen.
> 
> Just watch though, cause Im pretty sure that when something is freeze dried, it is weighed AFTER it is dried, so when comparing amounts to regular frozen foods, it may be different


So, which is more nutritious...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just going off of gut instinct and the amount of processing I would say that frozen would be better than freeze dried. Just my opinion...I don't know for sure.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, she has decided to go with Primal raw frozen. She likes the raw meaty bones they have too. Any opinions on Primal?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just looked some prices up online... HOLY CRAP expensive.

We pay $0.40-$1/lb for meat, bones and organs. 

She's gonna be paying $3-6/lb for packaged "raw"

I don't get their "mixes" either... they have meat sources and then include *Organic Collard Greens, Organic Squash, Organic Celery, Organic Sunflower Sprouts, Cranberries, Organic Ginger, Organic Cilantro. *

Dogs don't need that stuff...


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

Primal is REALLY expensive. 

That said - what do you suggest people whose dogs won't eat the way your dog does? Go back to kibble?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jeserf said:


> Primal is REALLY expensive.
> 
> That said - what do you suggest people whose dogs won't eat the way your dog does? Go back to kibble?


A dog wont starve itself. Give your dog a chance to eat what YOU want them to eat, until they do. This might take a few days, but in the long run its for the best. That way you are the pack leader. 

If your dog refuses to eat something...you are creating a picky eater.

BUT all that said, yes frozen raw is probably better than any kibble out there...but only slightly.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I don't get their "mixes" either... they have meat sources and then include *Organic Collard Greens, Organic Squash, Organic Celery, Organic Sunflower Sprouts, Cranberries, Organic Ginger, Organic Cilantro. *
> 
> Dogs don't need that stuff...


That would give Ava the skittles and not the rainbow kind.


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

As I said, after 4 days of not eating, with all the tricks recommended here (locking her outside with the food), she didn't take. She was OK with boneless raw chicken breasts, but she can't live on that alone. So why not feed her something that she'll eat that's good for her? A dog her size with her moderate activity level (she plays hard once a day for the most part), not eating for 4 days is a pretty bad thing to watch. And she's never been picky. 

We're going to make her our own meat patties to feed her WITH the primal, per recommendation of her dog walker/nutritionist to stretch the primal, which will include egg shell since we can't grind our own bones. 

This is all for her kidneys, so in a few weeks when she goes back to see if her creatnine level is the same. If it is, we'll stick with primal. If not, then something else. I don't care as long as she's happy and healthy as she can be!

For what it's worth, the people at Primal have been very understand with regards to cost - they emailed me to ask for my address to send coupons, and told me about their frequent buyer program to try to keep costs down. They know their product is expensive. But if you think it is, google the Stella and Chewy raw frozen food. Yeah, it can ALWAYS be worse. I was shocked.


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you're concerned about her not eating and it makes you feel better, give her the pre-made stuff. But I'd still offer some bone with her meal even if she just licks it or plays with it.. I thought my cats were hopeless, they wouldn't even try to chew the bones, I offer them meat with bone every meal and the just pull the meat off. After several months my kitten started working on the bone. Dogs usually catch on much faster than cats though.

I know it could get expensive offering two options, I have the advantage of being able to feed any of the cats leftovers to my dog, so there is no waste.

Personally, I would give her about 6 days of bony meals and nothing else, but if your not comfortable with that then you need to go with the best option you're ok with. Still I would continue to offer bone with the pre-made or at separate times, you never know when it'll spark an interest in her.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys who want to feed primal should check to see if you have a raw feeders co-op in your state. I get Primal sardine grind through mine, I buy it by the case. But I could get most of the primal products for a discount. It's worth a look see..........................


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

oh, she gets marrow bones 3-5 days a week (they usually last two days). Loves 'em which is why I find it odd that she will not consume any other bones or meat. 

She also has started to eat egg shell even though I can't grind it that finely, but if I press it into the other meat, she eats it (it's so funny to watch doggie spit things out, isnt it?)

I'll have to look in to the primal coop. Very cool idea. 

Lucy enjoys the food, so I don't feel at all bad that she's not interested in other stuff. She's barely interested in kibble anymore either (I use leftovers for treats).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried holding a chicken back or thigh (anything with meat and bone really) for her to chew? It just might be that she doesn't know what to do with it. Even tho she might be an experienced chewer of marrow bones...bone in meat is a lot different. That is what I had to do with bothe Bailey and Emmy at first. I will still do it on occasion if it's something new and their not so sure about it.


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

yes, we held it for her to chew on. 
As much as dogs don't "need" whatever is in primal, I think what's in it is what makes her like it (garlic, for example). 

When we gave her the boneless chicken breasts, she swallowed, which sort of showed she didn't like the texture...and then the chicken quarters...while funny, she just licked, walked away and didn't want anything from it after many tries. 

It's ok - really - we don't mind the primal. She likes it.


----------



## tjitske (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know any good brands, but the frozen food in the petshops is defenitely better then feeding only chicken necks. I have 3 Irish wolfhounds an they flourish on frozen food: but they ONLY eat frozen food and no kibbles. Make sure that if you only give chicken necks, you also give vegetables (raw) chopped through the meat, an egg (raw) 2x a week, cow-paunch to chew on.
NEVER EVER cook your dogfood!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

tjitske said:


> I don't know any good brands, but the frozen food in the petshops is defenitely better then feeding only chicken necks.


I skimmed back through this thread and didn't see anywhere that anyone advocated nor said they were feeding only chicken necks. Where did you see that?



> Make sure that if you only give chicken necks, you also give vegetables (raw) chopped through the meat, an egg (raw) 2x a week, cow-paunch to chew on.
> NEVER EVER cook your dogfood!!!


Since dogs are carnivores, veggies are inappropriate food to feed them.


----------

